
A Start-Up Says It Can Predict Others’ Fate  - jmorin007
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/18/technology/18vc.html?em&ex=1203483600&en=e905b7a83fc460e5&ei=5087%0A
======
jdueck
I'm skeptical. At best, they'll have 20/20 hindsight. At worst, these are two
kids who haven't yet enrolled in the School of Hard Knocks.

